
One Man Photoshop: Pixlr Is Slick (2008) - ronilan
https://www.wired.com/2008/08/one-man-photoshoop-pixlr-is-slick/
======
vo2maxer
Couldn’t agree more. I’ve used Pixlr in its various versions including as a
browser extension for nearly ten years.

